# help ga16de coolant and thermotat change



## inchemenso (May 19, 2007)

i cant find the 3 way valve to bleed the cooling system or the thermostat housing on my 1991 sentra. i took off the top hose and removed the water outlet. i have a chilton manual but every thing looks alittle different. please help i have to get it running soon.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

This is all I can find in the service manual:

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/vgames33/uytuiyu.gif

Hope it helps.


----------



## inchemenso (May 19, 2007)

it helps now how about the thermostat where is it located


----------



## lapwizrus (Mar 27, 2007)

It is on the passenger side of the engine bay.

thermostat









thermostat housing









engine front cover, ignore the numbers, this image just shows where the water pump is located. The thermostat housing then attaches to the water pump.










Actual shot











Hope that helps.


----------



## inchemenso (May 19, 2007)

it does thanks


----------



## inchemenso (May 19, 2007)

is it possible to make it easier to reach back there?


----------

